# 8 days till MO snows!!!



## marshman (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry guys, I'm going bonkers in the office. 8 days until we leave for our much anticipated MO trip! Weather looks to be panning out perfect for a huge push of birds next week! 

Its gonna be a muddy bloody mess and I cant wait!

~marsh


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm headed out on Saturday.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

...Snow? Bring lots of Candy, and don't forget pix.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Headed out in 11 days here to kill some  Goodluck!


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

Marsh
Did you get a chance to work the booth with John Cebula and his Son Mike? I am not sure if they were there on Saturday, but they are going to MO the same week you are.


----------



## marshman (Nov 29, 2005)

good to hear that some others are making it out to enjoy the fun. There will be plenty of pics and hopefully some video this year!


----------



## GTHC (Apr 19, 2009)

Leaving Thursday at 5:00a.m., can't wait!!
Sounds like the weather is coming around and birds are slowly starting to move. 
I pray were not a week early!!


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Who you guys hunting with? I am leaving for mound city wednesday!
Mike


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

So far...I hear good things from MO town. Only gonna get better!


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Who you guys hunting with? I am leaving for mound city wednesday!
> Mike


Heading out with Mike McMann....your buddy lol


----------



## GTHC (Apr 19, 2009)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Who you guys hunting with? I am leaving for mound city wednesday!
> Mike


 
Up North Outdoors and you?


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I am heading out with mike mcmann. I leave 3-10-10 to 3-14-10. Also pullin down the small trailer to pick up the new honker dekes from rodgers. It should be a good time! I am wondering how my dog is going to do with the snows. If any one from site is going to be up there the same weekend pm me maybe we can hook up for a beer!:tdo12:


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

mario
i had a feeling you were going with tracy good luck on your hunt hope you get a seasoned guide and not one of his many new guides he hired..just remember you cant believe everything you hear...

good luck to everyone 

another note we are doing pretty darn good here lots of big groups working in and lots of juvys and ross geese 

my 2 fields over 100 birds killed today

mike


----------



## jjf9 (Feb 11, 2004)

We were supposed to head out this week but postponed the trip two weeks based on everything being frozen. It looks like it's starting to warm up out there and now the two weeks away seem like an eternity. Hopefully you guys will save us a few birds. Can't wait to get that Missouri mud stuck to everything I own!


----------



## GTHC (Apr 19, 2009)

MCMANN said:


> mario
> i had a feeling you were going with tracy good luck on your hunt hope you get a seasoned guide and not one of his many new guides he hired..just remember you cant believe everything you hear...
> 
> good luck to everyone
> ...


Hey Mike,
You know how it is when you have six guys from 2 states trying to make a group decision. 
Actually never really heard anything negative, thats just the way the majority decided to go. You never know what next year will bring!
Sounds like you had a great day congratulations! And good luck on the rest of the season.

Mario....


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

everything is froze in mound for sure ..it will be a muddy muddy mess when we move up there. we are 2 hrs south of mound right now and on birds pretty good with this warm weather coming it sound be ok in mound this wkend some birds will get killed but i wont be hunting in mound this wkend with the hope birds will show up..

to everyone hunting this weekend again good luck and have a safe hunt

mike


----------



## Big Nic (Apr 23, 2004)

Hunting with Mike Mc. next week , March 9 ,10 & 11 . Very excited to head south and hope Ma Nature cooperates.

Saturday brings the Fish Point tower shoot for phezzys , then leave for Mound City late Sunday nite. Should be able to scratch that itchy trigger finger several days next week , can't wait to chase away the cabin fever blues with some 12 gauge music


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> I am heading out with mike mcmann. I leave 3-10-10 to 3-14-10. Also pullin down the small trailer to pick up the new honker dekes from rodgers. It should be a good time! I am wondering how my dog is going to do with the snows. If any one from site is going to be up there the same weekend pm me maybe we can hook up for a beer!:tdo12:


Headed out the 13th to hunt the 15th, 16th, & 17th With McMann. Depending on where your staying and when you leave, might see ya out there...goodluck


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

I for one am very jealous guys!! Have fun and lets see those pics when you get back. Would love to get out there next year!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

yes, you guys need to take cameras and strap them to your guns! we want pictures. If one of you guys comes back and posts

"we slaughtered 2xx geese, it was awesome" and doesn't post pictures, i will lobby for your ban from m-s!!!

good luck fellas!


----------

